# Leon13 Felt Target Trial By Flechette



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Leon13 sent me a handful of pouches and a couple targets today. One target appears to be some sort of laminated leather and is pretty hard, the other is his famous felt target with the pop out center. I tested the felt one today and found it to be very much fun to shoot and I expect it to be very durable under normal circumstances.

Here's some extraordinary circumstances, though: shooting it with flechettes


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

pleas count the hits on the long term ;-) and thanks for the revue i enjoy your videos a lot

cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

yep, leon13's targets are really great!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Pop out center. That is pretty cool!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wow that was so cool shooting..Looks like I need to contact leon 13 for a couple of felt targets~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

If the targets can last a month against the flechettes, then they should last anyone else a lifetime!

Todd


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

leon13 said:


> pleas count the hits on the long term ;-) and thanks for the revue i enjoy your videos a lot
> 
> cheers


I can´t see any marks after a few hundred hits...i never expected them to be that durable.

It´s just an inddor-bandset (sinlge TBB) and they swing feeely, but anyway 

I love ´em


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice review! I enjoy your vids too!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Leons work is second to none. Nice shooting!


----------

